# Skunked at Sulphur Creek Reservoir



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not even a bite - six hours, 13 different holes, at Sulphur Creek Reservoir.

So goes ice fishing.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That just sounds like a grand time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I told you that the 9' fly rod would be a poor choice! -|\O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I told you that the 9' fly rod would be a poor choice! -|\O-


 That and the caribou hair flies.

Geeze, I read your Rockport "find *GrandpaD*" instructions today.....ah..No wonder I couldn't find ya. I was looking for a guy north of the boat ramp, with a red goatee, in a green icefishing tent, sitting on a jet sled.

Did you see me in the low flying blue plane? *Petersen *was driving. :lol:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The name Sulphur Creek say's it all, doesn't it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > I told you that the 9' fly rod would be a poor choice! -|\O-
> ...


I thought that I saw Peterson in that plane but it looked like Dell Schonzee was behind the controls to me. :rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Grandpa D":34ohsdxr]I told you that the 9' fly rod would be a poor choice! -|\O-
> ...


I thought that I saw Peterson in that plane but it looked like Dell Schonzee was behind the controls to me. :rotfl:[/quote:34ohsdxr]



Got skunked at Sulphur Creek *again* yesterday.

Got to work on my auger for 3 hours. Gave me something to do.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Still beats a good day of work, right?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys saw that Blue plane too?? We were up at the berry and that guy was buzzing all the fisherman out there. Was swerving in & out of the mountains, flew about 50 feet from some people even. The fish cop guy was pissed he was flying so wrecklesly!!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Are they holding the ice fishing derby at Sulpher resevoir this year??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

riptheirlips said:


> Are they holding the ice fishing derby at Sulpher resevoir this year??


No more Sulphur Creek Derby.

The impact on the local economy has been dramatic: one-half of the jail cells in the County building have been turned into a day-care center, two liquor stores have closed, and the adult bookstore has laid off 3 workers! 

Seriously, the local Lions Club that sponsored the Derby did a good job annually planting trout in the reservoir, a deal they made with the Wyoming Game & Fish for the Derby's impact on the lake's fish population. We've missed two years of the Ice Fishing Derby, and sub sequent fish plantings, and it shows out on the lake.

Sulphur has walleye and more cutthroat than before, and IMHO both species are taking more of their share of chubs, the main forage fish in the lake.

Don't count Sulphur Creek Reservoir out though, it still has good fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally found the fish. Did OK this afternoon.

Oddly, there's a small piece of open water on Sulphur and fish were hitting the surface in the pool. 

Tomorrow I'm pitching a Lumbricus Terrestris on a #10 hook with a strike indicator at them. :lol:


----------

